# "SQL - Apache" Problem beim laden des Applets



## MrMentos (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Wetterstation und hoffe das ich hier bei euch ein klein wenig Hilfe bekomme.
Ich habe den Apacheserver von xampp laufen, und dort auch die SQL Datenbank mit den ganzen Wetterdaten. Die Hompage habe ich ganz brav in den „htdoc“ Ordner kopiert und auf die kann ich auch von einem anderen Rechner im Netz zugreifen (Das läuft bis jetzt nur bei mir im Netzwerk und noch nicht im Internet).


*Problembeschreibung*

Mein Problem ist nun folgendes. Ich habe ein Applet geschrieben das die Tagesverläufe verschiedener Wertein einem Diagramm darstellt. Das Applet funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Es funktioniert auch auf dem Rechner, welcher der Server ist ( Es ist in die Homepage eingebunden, signiert und alles drum rum)
Aber will ich das Applet auf einem anderen Rechner anschauen funktioniert das nicht.

Ich denke dass ich den Fehler so ziemlich auf das Problem einkreisen konnte.
Nun weis ich aber leider nicht wie das gelöst bekomme.  :bahnhof:

Ich denke das in folgendem Befehl der Fehler liegt, nämlich dass ich da noch „localhost“ stehen habe. Starte ich die Homepage von dem anderen Rechner aus, probiert er das Applet zu laden, und fragt auch wegen dem signieren nach, und danach beendet sich der Explorer einfach von alleine.

```
dbVerbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/wetterstation" ,"root","");
```

Ich habe „localhost“ auch schon mit der IP des Servers ersetzt, aber funktioniert hat es nicht.


```
dbVerbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://192.168.178.20/wetterstation" ,"root","");
```

Bei diesem Versuch, wird das Applet gar nicht geladen. IN der Java Konsole stand dann folgende Fehlermeldung.

```
java.lang.SecurityException: SHA1 digest error for Verbindung_Aktuell.java
	at sun.security.util.ManifestEntryVerifier.verify(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.jar.JarVerifier.processEntry(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.jar.JarVerifier.update(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.jar.JarVerifier$VerifierStream.read(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader.authenticate(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader.access$600(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader$5.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader.download(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader.load(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.cache.JarCache.get(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```



vielen dank im Voraus schon mal, fürs durchlesen, und auch für die Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Simon


----------



## MrMentos (17. Mrz 2007)

Juhu, hat keiner von euch ne Idee ??



mfg Simon


----------



## AlArenal (17. Mrz 2007)

Ich würde tippen, dass dein MySQL Server so konfiguriert ist, dass externe Zugriffe niocht erlaubt sind. Das entspricht der Standard-Einstellung aus Sicherheitsgründen.

Etwas verwirrt bin ich durch deinen Stacktrace, denn der liest sich eher so, als gäbe es ein Problem beim Laden eines JAR-Files.


----------



## MrMentos (17. Mrz 2007)

Hi AlArenal,

an den einstellungen des SQl-Servers habe ich nichts verändert, dann werde ich mal schauen was da bei den externen ZUgriffen eingestellt ist.
Oder weist du gerade wie ich das umstellen kann ??

Und ich bin mir eben nicht sicher wie ich den Host angeben muss bei dem Befehl.

mfg Simon


----------



## MrMentos (18. Mrz 2007)

Hi zusammenm

es hat sich erledigt, habe nun das Prob gefunden.

Wenn es jemand interessieren sollte, es lag wirklich daran, das ich die falsche Host/ Datenbank url angegeben hatte.
Und nach einigem hin und her probieren hat es dann auch geklappt  ???:L 

Simon


----------

